# Universalfernbedienungen



## feivel (24. November 2009)

suche eine Fernbedienung die mit dem Receiver Telsky S160 funktioniert, da die mitgelieferte totaler Schrott ist. Hoffe jemand hat vielleicht eine daheim,
wo Telestar oder Telsky in der Unterstützung mit aufgelistet ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. November 2009)

Kauf dir einfach ne lernfähige Fernbedienung, sofern deine alte Fernbedienung noch funktioniert kannst du die Multifunktions FB mit der alten programieren. Dazu brauchst auch kein FB Code.


----------



## Bucklew (24. November 2009)

wenn man etwas mehr geld investiert eine der logitech harmony. riesig große datenbank (kann man auch online einsehen, ob die geräte unterstützt werden) und super qualität - etwas teurer, aber das isses wert imho.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2009)

die harmony ist sehr gut, gibt es auch als kleinstes modell ab 40€ bei amazon. und bei logitech kannst du bei den produktdetails auch nachsehen, ob deine geräte in der datenbank sind. die wird - dank USB und onlineunterstützung - auch laufend aktualisiert.

oder du schaust nach einer One For All. auch die haben online bei "support" die möglichkeit, dass du schaust, ob ein gerät unterstützt werden kann.


----------



## feivel (24. November 2009)

die harmony unterstützt die fernbedienung explizit nicht, logitech schlägt aber die lernfunktion vor.
wie stell ich mir die denn vor?
Die Frage ist halt lohnt sich das für den receiver..
ich weiss nicht ob ich den so ewig behalte.

hat jemand erfahrungen mit der one for all zapper?
soeine kleine würd mir ganz gut gefallen


----------



## Gast12348 (24. November 2009)

Nunja bei der Lernfunktion brauchst du die original fernbedienung, die hälst du direkt vor die lernfähige und drückst ne taste auf der original bedienung, die lernfähige erkennt das signal und speichert es auf der jeweiligen taste die du zuordnest. So kenn ich das zumindest von den One for all.Wichtig ist das die Original bedienung funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2009)

die one for all zapper können doch idR nur TV, oder?

und was genau ist an der FB des receivers denn "schrott" ? der receiver kostet hat 45€ - schwer zu sagen, ob du nicht einfach nen anderen holen solltest... ^^


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

sie geht mal, mal geht sie nicht...
verarbeitung ist auich schrott aber das war zu erwarten

ja..vielleicht hol ich mir den ..aber vor weihnachten wird das nichts mehr


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2009)

Also bei dem eher günstigen Receiver würde ich gleich nen neuen kaufen. Wenn du trotzdem ne neue Fernbedienung willst, dann nimm ne Harmony, die Dinger hab ich hier auch im Einsatz (1x 515, 1x 555) und bin super zufrieden damit.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. November 2009)

Also die All in One gibts auch für mehrere Geräte, z.b die schweine teure Chameleon, sieht dafür aber auch ziemlich nett aus. 

Aber so wirkliche erfahrungen damit kann ich keine posten, ich hab nur ne kleine fürn TV mal gehabt und nen kollege die Chameleon, ich selbst nutze die MultifunktionsFB die bei meinem AV Receiver dabei war.


----------



## BoondockSaint (25. November 2009)

Ich kann auch nur Logitech Hamony FBs empfehlen. kosten zwar teilweise deutlich mehr als Billig-Schrot, aber super leicht zu programieren und wenn man Makros erstellen will wird man bei Bedarf auch an die Hand genommen und es ist superleicht superschnell erledigt.


----------

